# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Controdeduzione appello

## massfiore

Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che mi capita di andare in appello. Lufficio mi ha notificato appello avverso una sentenza totalmente favorevole al mio cliente. Ora devo procedere al deposito in commissione tributaria regionale dellatto di controdeduzioni. 
Volevo solo alcune conferme sulla correttezza della seguente procedura relativa alla costituzione in giudizio del cliente:
- entro 60 giorni dalla notifica dell'appello deposito in segreteria della commissione regionale competente del fascicolo contenente le controdeduzioni (con compilazione dell'apposita nota di deposito atti e documenti);
- tale atto va notificato anche all'Ufficio appellante?? 
- devo pagare il contributo unificato oppure dal momento che presento solo controdeduzioni non devo pagarlo?
- Vi sono altri adempimenti da fare?
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente è la prima volta che vado in appello è ho paura di fare qualche errore banale.
Vi sarò grato per tutti i suggerimenti che vorrete darmi.

----------


## fabioalessandro

depositi solo in regionale nessuna notifica all'appellante
entro i 60 giorni
il contributo lo paga chi appella
ovviamente devi sempre inserire la pec e il fax

----------


## massfiore

> depositi solo in regionale nessuna notifica all'appellante
> entro i 60 giorni
> il contributo lo paga chi appella
> ovviamente devi sempre inserire la pec e il fax

  
Ti ringrazio per l'aiuto

----------


## roby

> depositi solo in regionale nessuna notifica all'appellante
> entro i 60 giorni
> il contributo lo paga chi appella
> ovviamente devi sempre inserire la pec e il fax

  Confermo anche io, con la piccola precisazione che - mi sembra - non sia poi così necessario rispettare i 60 giorni... Dovrei verificare ma non sono in ufficio... E comunque non era questo il dubbio...  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Confermo anche io, con la piccola precisazione che - mi sembra - non sia poi così necessario rispettare i 60 giorni... Dovrei verificare ma non sono in ufficio... E comunque non era questo il dubbio...

  in realtà i 60 giorni non sono imperativi
quindi va bene anche dopo sempre prima dell'udienza (20gg prima) ovviamente

----------


## farina

> depositi solo in regionale nessuna notifica all'appellante
> entro i 60 giorni
> il contributo lo paga chi appella
> ovviamente devi sempre inserire la pec e il fax

  Sicuro che il contributo lo paga chi appella?
a me l'anno scorso a luglio, il tributarista insieme alle controdeduzioni ha fatto fare il versamento per il contributo unificato, era l'Ufficio che si appellava alla CTR per una sentenza della CTP

----------


## fabioalessandro

diciamo che sono sicuro al 99,99%
ma vediamo e ci sono altre risposte affermative
io personalmente al momento ho sempre versato io 
ma sono sempre stato io ad appellare

----------


## dotcom80

Domando scusa per l'intrusione, vorrei avere una conferma in merito alla costituzione in giudizio mediante deposito delle controdeduzioni all'atto di appello principale proposto dall'Ufficio. 
Sbaglio a non ritenere necessaria la compilazione della nota di iscrizione a ruolo / nota di deposito documenti?
Grazie

----------


## dotcom80

ed un'altra questione: l'art. 23 del dlgs 546/92 dispone che la parte resistente debba limitarsi al deposito delle controdeduzioni qualora non proponga appello incidentale. 
in questo caso posso costituirmi in giudizio senza allegare alle controdeduzioni l'appello dell'AdE o la sentenza o altra documentazione, o sbaglio?
grazie e scusate ma lunedì mattina ho la trasferta fino in ctr

----------


## ester1966

> Confermo anche io, con la piccola precisazione che - mi sembra - non sia poi così necessario rispettare i 60 giorni... Dovrei verificare ma non sono in ufficio... E comunque non era questo il dubbio...

  Buongiorno, confermo che, ai sensi del combinato disposto degli artt. 23 e 54 del D.Lvo n.546/92, il termine per il deposito delle controdeduzioni non ha carattere perentorio ma ordinatorio. Le controdeduzioni, se accompagnate da documenti vanno depositate fino a 20 gg prima dell'udienza. Se non bisogna presentare documenti, si possono depositare fino a 10 gg prima.

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

La nota come il Contributo unificato si presentano e pagano in caso di appello incidentale

----------


## studiovera

Per il termine valgono i 60 giorni allora. Ma si possono depositare anche 20 gg prima insieme ad altri allegati vero?
Ma è meglio rispettare il termine dei 60 gg. Perchè?

----------


## MrDike

> Per il termine valgono i 60 giorni allora. Ma si possono depositare anche 20 gg prima insieme ad altri allegati vero?

  Sì, il termine, come già detto, non è perentorio.   

> Ma è meglio rispettare il termine dei 60 gg. Perchè?

  Chi lo dice? Mi risulta che l'Agenzia non abbia mai rispettato tale termine nei casi opposti.

----------


## SPICCHIO

il contributo unificato lo paga chi appella, la nota non va compilata e il deposito delle controdeduzioni può essere fatto fino all'udienza (rispettando i 20 gg)

----------


## riccardo@centromarchi.it

No notifica delle controdeduzioni all'appellante, l'unica notifica alla controparte dovrebbe essere fatta con istanza separata per la richiesta di discussione in pubblica udienza in caso la richiesta non sia già contenuta nell'atto di Appello ricevuto;
No contributo unificato se le controdeduzioni non contengono Appello incidentale;
No Nota iscrizione a ruolo se (solo per Appello incidentale);
Termini ordinatori per la costituzione quindi 20gg liberi prima dell'Udienza con allegati; 10 gg  liberi senza allegati;
Io verifico sempre che la C.T.P. abbia effettivamente trasferito alla C.T.R. il fascicolo del processo di primo grado altrimenti andrebbe depositato. 
La tardiva costituzione in giudizio del resistente (oltre 60gg) determina comunque la decadenza dalla facoltà di chiedere o svolgere attività processuali,eventualmente precluse, oltre alla mancanza di comunicazione con la C.T.R. che potrebbe comportare anche il mancato recapito dell'istanza di trattazione (!). Nell'ipotesi di costituzione tardiva, si è sottoposti inoltre alle preclusioni previste dalla normativa a seconda del momento in cui tale onere sia adempiuto e più precisamente: 
a) La perdita della possibilità di effettuare la chiamata in causa di terzo;
b) Non possono essere proposte eccezioni processuali e di merito che non siano rilevabili d'ufficio  
Buon processo a tutti
Riccardo Chiaverri riccardo@centromarchi.it

----------

